# QR code = κωδικός ταχείας απόκρισης, κωδικός QR



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2012)

QR CODE (γραμμωτός κώδικας δύο διαστάσεων) --από εδώ

Η κωδικοποίηση QR (quick respond) είναι γραμμωτός κώδικας δυο διαστάσεων αναγνώσιμος από ειδικούς σαρωτές ή συσκευές με κάμερα και σχετικό λογισμικό. Τα QR codes φτιάχτηκαν το 1994 από θυγατρική της Toyota για τις ανάγκες παρακολούθησης των ανταλλακτικών οχημάτων στην παραγωγή και την αποθήκευσή τους.​

Άρθρο και πλούσια εικονογράφηση στην αγγλική γουίκη, εδώ.

Ξέρετε αν υπάρχει καθιερωμένη απόδοση στα ελληνικά; Κωδικός QR; (Προτιμώ τον κωδικό από τον κώδικα.)


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2012)

...
Βρίσκω έναν «κώδικα γρήγορης ανταπόκρισης» σε σχετική σελίδα (τα άλλα είναι από μεταφραστήρια), αλλά εκτός του ότι θα προτιμούσα κι εγώ τον κωδικό, νομίζω πως κυριαρχεί το αμετάφραστο. Πολλοί προσθέτουν περιγραφικά το «δισδιάστατος» ή το «δύο διαστάσεων».

Αν πάει κανείς για μετάφραση του όρου, επικουρικά αναφέρω το σημαντικό από τη Γουίκι: 
It was designed to allow its contents to be decoded at high speed.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 4, 2012)

> Στην Ιαπωνία, η McDonald’s ενσωμάτωσε *κωδικούς ‘ταχείας ανταπόκρισης’* στα περιτυλίγματά της: δύο διαστάσεων bar codes οι οποίοι επιτρέπουν την κωδικοποίηση διπλά, Kanji (μια μορφή γιαπωνέζικης γραφής) και αλφαριθμητικές πληροφορίες. Τα τσιπ, τα οποία μπορούν να διαβαστούν από κινητά τηλέφωνα, βοηθάνε τους Γιαπωνέζους καταναλωτές να ‘διαβάζουνε’ τις ετικέτες θρεπτικών συστατικών.


http://www.casss.gr/PressCenter/Articles/1853.aspx


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2012)

Είναι καπαρωμένος και ο ταχυκωδικός... 

Γκλπ! Η ελληνική βίκη δίνει Κώδικ*α*ς QR.

Και το quick respond εδώ μάλλον σε γρήγορη απάντηση πρέπει να παραπέμπει...


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]
> 
> Γκλπ! Η ελληνική βίκη δίνει Κώδικ*α*ς QR.
> 
> Και το quick respond εδώ μάλλον σε γρήγορη απάντηση πρέπει να παραπέμπει...



Rewind, replay... déjà vu: *barcode, bar code = γραμμοκωδικός, γραμμωτός κωδικός*

Απάντηση από ποιον; Απόκριση κατά την ανάγνωσή του, ταχεία αποκωδικοποίηση αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αρχικά τουλάχιστον, 
και η σημασία του νομίζω ότι επεκτάθηκε κατά τη χρήση: 
As a result, the QR code has become a focus of advertising strategy, since it provides quick and effortless access to the brand's website.

Ο «κωδικός ταχείας ανταπόκρισης» που βρήκε ο Melidonis μ' αρέσει, γιατί αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ μόλις το είδα, αλλά o layman daeman ούτε ορολόγος είναι ούτε στην πιάτσα θα πάει κόντρα. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 4, 2012)

Ψηφίζω κι εγώ ανεπιφύλακτα τον κωδικό ταχείας ανταπόκρισης [πριν πλακώσει καμία ΕΛΕΤΟ με κανέναν ομηρικό όρο].


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2012)

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ έχει ήδη προτείνει το πολύ καλό: *κωδικός ταχείας απόκρισης (κωδικός QR)*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2012)

Ο κώδικας είναι διαφορετική λέξη από τον κωδικό και λάθος στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Στην πληροφορική, και σε όλα τα συστήματα πληροφοριών, κώδικας είναι μόνο οι προγραμματιστικές ρουτίνες.

Συμφωνώ με τον Κωδικό Ταχείας Απόκρισης.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο κώδικας είναι διαφορετική λέξη από τον κωδικό και λάθος στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


Αυτό λέμε κι εμείς εδώ: κώδικας vs κωδικός και εδώ: barcode, bar code = γραμμοκωδικός, γραμμωτός κωδικός.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η ΕΛΕΤΟ έχει ήδη προτείνει το πολύ καλό: *κωδικός ταχείας απόκρισης (κωδικός QR)*.



OK. I stand corrected.


----------



## VickyN (Jun 5, 2012)

Πουρνό-πουρνό το διάβασα στη Λεξιλογία, το μεσημέρι μου χρειάστηκε. ;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2012)

Αυτό θα πει υπερταχεία απόκριση, Lexilogia's middle name. Ένα σηματάκι QR για τα νήματα πρέπει να βρούμε. Quality+Reliability, Quickness+Readiness, Quietly+Robustly. Ευλογητή ει, γενειάδα μας, δίδαξον ημάς τα μεταφράσματά σου. :inno: 
Στις 6:02 βγήκε το νήμα στον αέρα, μέσα σε 102 λεπτά η κοινή προσπάθεια είχε αποδώσει.
 Αυτό που λες όμως, Βίκι, είναι προαπόκριση. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2012)

Lexilogia: Words are our oysters


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2012)

Συνέχεια στο #12:
*QR = Qualitative Research*


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2012)

Χμμ, παρατηρώ ότι οι μαρκετίστες ανακάλυψαν και κωδικούς _ταχυτάτης _απόκρισης: http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2012/03/sexy-women-with-qr-codes-on-their-butts-is-bad/.


----------

